# Just us chickens



## Hutto

My single mom used this made up phrase (I’m assuming she came up with) to cheer us up when we were kids. It was used any time we asked who all would be at an event or dinner. When it was just her, my brother, and me it would be “just us chickens”.  

Over the years, it has kind of become our family motto and I’m making her a pen on my lathe for Christmas and wanted to get just us chickens in Latin lasered on it as a half joke/half heartfelt message. 

Thanks in advance,

Tyler


----------



## memagill

I know you want a statement that fits, but there is not one.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes, et legentibus felicissimum Christi Natalem Festum, praesertim Tyler!



memagill said:


> I know you want a statement that fits, but there is not one



I disagree.

_nos pulli tantum_.

This has the merit that in a transferred sense, _pullus_ can be used as an endearment (this from L&S courtesy of Perseus):

*pullus* , i, m. root pu-, to beget; cf. puer; Gr. πῶλος; Engl. foal.
*I.* _A young animal_, _young_, _a foal_ (cf. fetus) ...
*B.* In partic., _a young fowl_, _a chicken_, *Hor. S. 1, 3, 92*; _2, 2, 121_; _id. Ep. 2, 2, 163_; _Sen. Q. N. 4, 6, 2_; cf.: “pulli implumes,” *Hor. Epod. 1, 19*.—So of _the sacred chickens_, used in divination: “cum cavea liberati pulli non pascerentur,”  *Cic. N. D. 2, 3, 8*.—
*II.* *Transf.
A.* Of persons.
*1.* As a term of endearment, _dove_, _chick_, _darling_: “meus pullus passer, mea columba,”  *Plaut. Cas. 1, 50*: “strabonem Appellat paetum paeter, et pullum, male parvus Si cui filius est,”  *Hor. S. 1, 3, 45*; *Suet. Calig. 13 fin.*; M. Aur. ap. _Front. Ep. ad Anton. 1, 1_ Mai.—

Σ


----------



## memagill

well then you have your words, there is not a good one that fits, but I do like your family saying


----------



## Scholiast

saluete de nouo!


memagill said:


> there is not a good one that fits


On the barrel of my best gold fountain-pen there would be plenty of room for 'nos pulli tantum'. Of course I have made this up, but at least it is grammatical (which memagill's suggestions in ## 2, 4 are not).
Σ


----------



## Snodv

Welcome Hutto!  
On a side note, I don't believe your ma made that up.  My dad would say that from time to time, and gave a little background from some vaudeville or other comedy sketch:  A farmer has heard a noise from the chicken coop and goes out to investigate.  He calls apprehensively:  "Who's out there?"  The chicken thief in the coop replies, "Ain't nobody here but us chickens!"


----------



## Hutto

Thank you all! Snodv, that’s good to know and it makes it even more fun. Scholiast, thank you so much and I will be using nos pulli tantum!  Memagill, thank you and I didn’t think there really would be a succinct translation, but I’m glad you like it and happy to have something close.


----------

